# thoughts on Bachmann 55ton shay?



## Jerryj (Jul 29, 2008)

What are the issues with it and are they good running Eng's ?
Jerry


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Track power, battery power?


----------



## Jerryj (Jul 29, 2008)

Battery power 
Jerry


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Me and Broos have got four of them, running on track power only.

Beautiful models if cared for correctly [lubed]and attention paid to the gazillion moving parts. Good haulers at scale speeds - ten twelve loaded skeleton cars and a van. A delight to watch, and a hoot to see paired up with my three-cylinder live-steamer, too.

The only one I've seen with battery power also fitted with Phoenix sound and used Mr Walsham's excellent and highly recommended RCS system, and was a similar success story.

Got three three-trucks, too.

We likes Shays, us









tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Early runs of them had bad trucks, if they have 8 screws in the bottom they are first runs, I believe and break quickly and parts are not available. I guess if you buy it new/old stock from some store and send in the warranty, Bachman might put in the new trucks. The new metal frame trucks are pretty good. If you convert to battery, you have to take them apart to remove the track pickups.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my battery poered Shay. Did not remove track pickups/


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Doh. The 55-ton Shay IS the three truck version... 

My comments on that stand. 

tac, feeling pretty stoopid. 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

They run just fine. 
For battery power you will need to pitch the DCC decoder if it has been fitted. 
Likewise you will need to remove the DCC ready pcb and rewire . 
There is plenty of room in the rear tender for large capacity batteries. 14.4 volts is plenty to run it on. 

Here is how I did the installation. 

Installing RCS battery R/C in a 55 ton 3 truck Shay.


----------

